# Last nights dinner



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 12, 2006)

I had some tri tip that I got from Food Kitty.  Had to be cooked before I went back to work.  I ended up cooking this one on the gas grill due to a storm.  Perogies and Peas for sides.  It didnt have the flavor of a weber charcoal but it was good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2006)

Nice dinner Bill! Is that a wad of horseradish or bluecheese?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 12, 2006)

Horseradish, but it didnt need it.  The flavor was good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, I hear ya! Real nice flavor with those tri tips!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 12, 2006)

Looks Great Bill.... But to me....  there appears to be about 8 more slices of meat missing.    :grin:  =D>  =D>


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Oh yeaaaaah!!  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Man that looked good Bill, thanks for the invite.


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

I could have sworn I made the same thing yesterday #-o 

Good lookin' food Bill :!: 
Ya' gots to love dem Perogies :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (May 13, 2006)

Puff, we were looking at your pics on line and the daughter said that she wanted perogies with the tri tip.  YOU INSPIRED ME.


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff, we were looking at your pics on line and the daughter said that she wanted perogies with the tri tip.  YOU INSPIRED ME.


We loves the perogies :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Puff, we were looking at your pics on line and the daughter said that she wanted perogies with the tri tip.  YOU INSPIRED ME.



Thank god he didn't complete you!


----------



## Puff1 (May 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1cvvbz8o]Puff, we were looking at your pics on line and the daughter said that she wanted perogies with the tri tip.  YOU INSPIRED ME.



Thank god he didn't complete you![/quote:1cvvbz8o]
 :lmao: 


He does Jerry


----------



## Finney (May 16, 2006)

Looks good Billy boy.


----------

